# Used Cure #1 instead of Cure #2



## Papalarge (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi Guys,
The Title says it all I used Cure #1 instead of Cure #2 to do the cure. I have 5 Gabagools and 4 Lomos that are almost 4 weeks into DRYING, all are in Umai Bags. I did do the Equilibrium Dry Curing.   Is this going to be a problem?


----------



## Steve H (Mar 7, 2020)

To my limited knowledge cure 1 and 2 are not interchangeable. This might be helpful.





						Prague Powder #1 vs Prague Powder #2
					

Rick (NEPAS) posted this recently in another thread here.   CURES - Cures are used in sausage products for color and flavor development as well as retarding the development of bacteria in the low temperature environment of smoked meats. Salt and...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 7, 2020)

Umai instructions call for Cure #2. Are you aging in the refer or a curing cabinet at 55°F?
I'm not a curing expert but, it would seem to me, if in the Refer, it would not make much difference using #1 or #2 since the Refer Temp is inhibiting bacterial growth to a great extent.  Add Salt, Cure #1 and it is Intact Solid Muscle and I can't see any issue.
For a thousand years, Italian have made Coppa and Lonzino, Salt Only and without refrigeration.
I'm just speculating here and will differ to the more experienced...JJ


----------



## Papalarge (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks For the feed back Steve H 
Thanks  Chef Jimmyj,
  I have cured the meats for 2 weeks using an Equilibrium Dry Curing(2.5 % Kosher Salt and .25% Cure #1)   method,  I am now 4 weeks into the Drying stage in a refrigerator. If it is to go bad is there any indications I need to look for?
 Thanks in advance


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 7, 2020)

Your best indicator in spoilage is your nose.

Here is some info on both cures.

Prague Powder #1
Also called Insta-Cure and Modern Cure. Cures are used to prevent meats from spoiling when being cooked or smoked at low temperatures (under 200 degrees F). This cure is 1 part sodium nitrite (6.25%) and 16 parts salt (93.75%) and are combined and crystallized to assure even distribution. As the meat temperate rises during processing, the sodium nitrite changes to nitric oxide and starts to ‘gas out’ at about 130 degrees F. After the smoking /cooking process is complete only about 10-20% of the original nitrite remains. As the product is stored and later reheated for consumption, the decline of nitrite continues. 4 ounces of Prague powder #1 is required to cure 100 lbs of meat. A more typical measurement for home use is 1 level tsp per 5 lbs of meat. Mix with cold water, then mix into meat like you would mix seasonings into meat.

Prague Powder #2
Used to dry-cure products. Prague powder #2 is a mixture of 1 part sodium nitrite, .64 parts sodium nitrate and 16 parts salt. (1 oz. of sodium nitrite with .64 oz. of sodium nitrate to each lb. of salt.) It is primarily used in dry-curing Use with products that do not require cooking, smoking, or refrigeration. This cure, which is sodium nitrate, acts like a time release, slowly breaking down into sodium nitrite, then into nitric oxide. This allows you to dry cure products that take much longer to cure.  A cure with sodium nitrite would dissipate too quickly.  Use 1 oz. of cure for 25 lbs. of meat or 1 level teaspoon of cure for 5 lbs. of meat when mixing with meat. When using a cure in a brine solution, follow a recipe.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 7, 2020)

Yep, the Nose, Knows! It is highly unlikely there is going to be spoilage. The umai bags release moisture, are Oxygen permeable but Bacterial cross-contamination resistant.
Short of a huge bacterial infection, the Dog licking them just before bagging, you should be fine...JJ


----------



## Papalarge (Mar 7, 2020)

Thanks Guys,
 I have ordered some Prague Powder #2.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 8, 2020)

You will be fine and safe if you add the cure#2 to the meat now...   
When dry curing meats, the maximum allowable amounts are.....
Look at the "Dry Cured" column.....


----------



## Papalarge (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi Daveomak,
So even though  I have passed the 2 week curing stage and I'm in the 4th week of drying. I should add curing salt #2 now in the drying stage? 
  I'm sorry I don't understand your chart as it pertains to my situation. How much #2(percentage of weight) and how long would I leave it in? Would the amount that is added to be a percentage of original weight or what it weighs now?  Would the Target weights change? 
 Thank you for your input.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 8, 2020)

Cure#1 and Cure#2 are added at the same rates...
Cure#2 contains 6.25% nitrite just like cure#1.....
If you add 1 tsp. per 5#'s of meat, each time you do that, you are adding ~ 156 Ppm nitrite...
Sooooo, a total of 4 tsp per 5#'s of meat, whether it be cure#1 or Cure#2, the meat will be at 625 Ppm nitrite and the nitrate will be less BECAUSE, most cure#2's contain 2-5% nitrate, which is less than the 6.25% nitrite in both of the cures.....
And yes you can add it now....  the nitrate will protect the meat from botulism when you raise the meat temp to ~55F for the duration of the drying time... 
At that temp, a bacteria in the meat will convert the nitrate to nitrite and the 55F will allow for a very slow  growth of bacteria...   All will be good.....
The nitrite you initially added is probably gone by now so the cure#2 addition will be a good thing...
I would go with 1-1 1/2 tsp cure#2 per 5#'s of meat (initial weight)...  That addition will also up the salt ~0.4% so your final salt will be about 2.5% Kosher salt + 0.25% salt in the Cure#1 and ~0.4% salt in the 1.5 tsp Cure#2 will bring you to about 3.2% salt .....  Which is the desired salt content for dried meats to control other bacteria......


----------



## Papalarge (Mar 10, 2020)

daveomak said:


> And yes you can add it now.... the nitrate will protect the meat from botulism when you raise the meat temp to ~55F for the duration of the drying time..


Dave,
 The temp for Umai Bags during the drying time to work is at about 38F.
Thanks Dave, I'm going to throw it away and start over and do it right. A 100 bucks in meat is not worth the worry of friends and family getting sick. I need the peace on mind. 
 Thank Guys for all your help Guys. I started curing 2 Pork Loins yesterday with #2.lol.
   Thanks again


----------

